# شرح مبسط لبرنامج power mill



## smir sabry (23 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخوه الافاضل تحيه طيبه اريد شرح عربى مبسط لبرنامج power mill ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rd-kh (23 مارس 2012)

الأخ *smir sabry*
يعتبر من البرامج الرائدة في مجال تشغيل الفارزات المبرمجة من حيث سرعة تخريج البرامج وسهولة التعديل بالإضافة لما يتمتع به من عوامل أمان خلال التشغيل وخيارات التشغيل التي تناسب جميع الإحتياجات وبالتالي الحصول على مشغولة تضاهي مثيلاتها من المنتجات الأوروبية


----------



## smir sabry (24 مارس 2012)

اللهم لك الحمد كله ولك الشكر كله وبيدك الخير كله واليك يرجع الامر كله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد ولكنى اريد شرح استخدام البرنامج(power mill) باللغه العربيه


----------



## rd-kh (30 مارس 2012)

سوف أبدا معك قريبا بارسال الدروس أول بأول مصورة بإذن الله


----------



## smir sabry (5 أبريل 2012)

ايها الاخ العزيز اين الدروس المصوره . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو زكريا (12 أبريل 2012)

نحن في انتظار الدروس المصورة .. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en.tarik (24 أبريل 2012)

وين الشرح


----------



## abdelhameid (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## osama labeb (24 أكتوبر 2014)

هو الشرح ضاع ههههه


----------



## mshmy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

نحن فى انتظار الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Mohamed bico (24 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اين الشرح لو سمحت ؟


----------

